# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Trenbolone Acetate: The King of Kings!

## Steroidtimes

*Trenbolone Acetate: The King of Kings!*



JustinEdwards on Dec 23rd, 2010

When it comes time to choose which steroids to run the athlete is left with a host of choices likened to that of a fat kid picking out his first piece of candy; the choices are endless! But whats best? Thats the question so many are often left with; whats best for putting on size, whats best for dieting, whats best for strength; simply what is best? Then there are the questions of safety and side-effects and these can vary from person to person because like all things in life, various steroids can affect individuals quite differently. Putting that aside, assuming we are all the same for arguments sake, when it comes to the world of Anabolic Steroids we are left with one; there can only be one and that one is Trenbolone Acetate (Tren .)

If youre looking for a thorough profile of exactly how the drug works there are tons of places online you can go; check steroid .com and their steroid profiles for some very good specifications. Now well touch on some of those here but our main concern with this overview is simple, explaining why tren is the king of kings.

A Brief Overview:

Trenbolone Acetate is nothing new; from the golden age of bodybuilding its father Fina has been around a long time and has been found to be one of the most potent agents on the market, then, as well as now. One of the more potent androgens, one thing that makes tren-a all the more special is it does not convert to estrogen; a problem many experience with various steroids; therefore, the aromatizing effect is something of far less concern in regards to tren.

Brief Description of Trenbolone Acetate:

Tren is a 19 nor steroid, simply meaning the testosterone molecule has been changes in the 19th position and low-and-behold, you have Trenbolone. Sure, we could go into more specific detail but for most bodybuilders the specifics do not matter, only that it works and works well; again, check steroid.com for specifics.



Trenbolone

Why is Trenbolone Great?:

One of the most potent agents on the market, tren has been said to be 400% to even 500% more powerful than testosterone; that alone should make your mouth water! Further, unlike so many AAS, water retention with tren is in many cases non-existent with nearly all the gains being pure 100% muscle tissue.

If youre unfamiliar with tren, the above should be enough to have you chomping at the bit but it gets better, much better. When it comes to training, the name of the game is recovery; growth, in terms of size or strength and even in shaping in prepping for a contest, it is in recovery that progress is made. It is the training in-which ignites the fire but the recovery that molds the molten metal. It has been shown that tren has the ability to increase muscle-cell repair by nearly 100% greater than repair without tren. What does this mean in simple terms? It would mean your cells and fibers are repaired twice as fast. How accurate is this? Hard to say if it is pin-pointed to that degree exactly but its not far off. The reason for this recovery is trens ability to greatly increase the production of the hormone IGF-1

More Great News:

Trenbolone has been shown to greatly aide in fat loss. Its no secret, bodybuilders love tren for contest prep, the hardness is brings is unlike any other; its potency allows them to hold to maximal strength as long as possible throughout their prep but the addition of fat loss benefits are simply an added bonus. Now couple this with a growth season, someone looking to add size and strength, this makes tren a perfect choice, even more so for the off-season bodybuilder. Think about it, its quite simple; tren aides in increasing size and strength, yes, you still have to eat to fuel those gains but now the gains of excess body fat becomes less of a concern; Im sorry, if youre not loving tren already you have a problem.

The Golden Attribute:

As mentioned, as said a million times, you have to feed your muscles, its that simple. What if there was a compound available that would allow you to gain more from the same amount of calories youre eating now? What if there was a compound in-which enabled your body to absorb the nutrients more efficiently? For example, take two bodybuilders, BB A & BB B both eat a diet of 3,000kcl per day, both are genetically identical and eat identical diets. Both are using AAS; both are running testosterone and both decide to stack it with another compound. BB A chooses Trenbolone; he has now created a means for his body to make more use of each nutrient in his diet. BB B chooses Anadrol , a very potent steroid in its own right; he will make great gains too. However, BB B will soon realize much gained has been fluid, yes he gained lean tissue as well but he did not enjoy the boost of nutritional efficiency BB A enjoyed.

Conclusions:

Yes, there are absolutely side effects to Trenbolone, again, see steroid.com for an understanding; here we are simply discussing the benefits.

*No estrogen conversion

*Perfect for hardening

*Perfect levels of nutritional intake absorption

*Massive strength gains

*Incredible cell repair abilities

*Aides in fat loss

*Bonus (Not mentioned above) Trenbolone destroys cortisol the evilest of hormones that destroys muscle tissue and can bring a world of havoc on the hard dieter.

Why Trenbolone Acetate & Not Enanthate or a Mixture:

There is nothing wrong with Trenbolone Enanthate (Tren-e) or Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate (Tren-hex or Parabolin) nothing wrong at all and either of these is better than no tren at all. However, to begin, tren-a is easier to maintain stable blood levels with and this is very important, especially when dieting and yes even when trying to gain. Further, milligram for milligram, studies have shown the body has an easier time absorbing a higher percentage of milligrams when injected in the Acetate form rather than one of its cousins.

This should give you a good understanding of tren and how perfect of a compound it is when youre choosing which AAS to run. In most cases tren should not be run by itself; tren will shut down your natural testosterone production and youre best suited to stack tren with some form of testosterone. Also, an important note, Trenbolone is typically not suitable for beginners; Trenbolone as we can see is a very, very potent compound and the side effects in some cases can be brutal for some lifters. That is also another reason why Trenbolone Acetate is best in comparison to other forms of Trenbolone. Because it has the Acetate ester attached to it, making it very fast acting and giving it a very short half-life, if problems arise, the lifter can discontinue Trenbolone Acetate and have it cleared from his system very quickly.

*NOTE: As with all steroids, before you use Trenbolone make sure the laws of your country allow you to do so. If you live somewhere where it is prohibited, this should only be taken as an informative piece and not applicable to you. As always, obey the laws of your land.

http://www.steroidtimes.com/trenbolo...f-kings-2/2010

----------


## Johnyonemove

ban stick

----------


## D7M

> ban stick


Steroid -times is owned and run by Steroid.com

----------


## Ashop

TREN is one of the most powerful amazing AAS ever created,,but words of wisdom...NEVER,,EVER,, run it without some
additional testosterone .

----------


## Necrosaro

I don't see myself running it for a very long time for its sides

----------


## MACHINE5150

I'm looking forward to running some Tren E my next cycle.

----------


## powerliftmike

> TREN is one of the most powerful amazing AAS ever created,,but words of wisdom...NEVER,,EVER,, run it without some
> additional testosterone.


yea and Ive recommended clen or albuterol with it for cough sides if you have them. clen seems to work better. (low dose through cycle)

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Steroid-times is owned and run by Steroid.com


still ban him

----------


## SMcB

Being single, the loss of libido while on cycle would not really be an issue. Besides libido issues, are there any other problems with doing a tren only cycle?

----------


## MBMETC

I don't want to do it , but I was doing extensive reading on tren today and I log on and see this thread, is it a sign. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AZGOLDSMEMBER86

lol im scared to run it, but the advantages seem to almost balance the sides.. i like to sleep, ready it keeps you awake, i dont want to feel like im on meth or something....puuke!!!

----------


## Steroidtimes

> lol im scared to run it, but the advantages seem to almost balance the sides.. i like to sleep, ready it keeps you awake, i dont want to feel like im on meth or something....puuke!!!


If you keep the dose moderate more than likely you'll be fine and if you choose tren acetate and you have sides that are more than you can handle you can stop and it will be out of your system very quickly and you'll recover very shortly. I always recommend first time tren users to start light and go no more than 50mg/eod for about 6wks...see how that goes and if it goes well and you want to try a little more next time then go for it.

----------


## Steroidtimes

> still ban him


I agree...ban his ass!!!

----------


## SMcB

> If you keep the dose moderate more than likely you'll be fine and if you choose tren acetate and you have sides that are more than you can handle you can stop and it will be out of your system very quickly and you'll recover very shortly. I always recommend first time tren users to start light and go no more than 50mg/eod for about 6wks...see how that goes and if it goes well and you want to try a little more next time then go for it.


Would it be okay to do a tren only cycle? Besides libido, what other problems are there regarding tren only cycles?

----------


## yungone501

> I agree...ban his ass!!!


Will somebody ban this guy already? Gawd!!!

----------


## yungone501

Hail almighty holy one: Tren !

----------


## hankdiesel

The sides are real but they are totally manageable. . . .nothing to be scared of.

----------


## songdog

I love tren .I got some by accident one time been hooked since.

----------


## Steroidtimes

> Would it be okay to do a tren only cycle? Besides libido, what other problems are there regarding tren only cycles?


I wouldn't recommend it. You'll feel much better with a little testosterone in there. 
Besides having no libido if you run a tren only cycle there is one massive problem IMO, you are producing no testosterone and you need at least some testosterone in your system, either naturally or synthetically. There are those out there who will say tren only cycles are good, very few but they are out there but results will be better with test.

----------


## dirtyluke1

tern E anf test E my favorite cycle ever makes me stong and lean & vascular as fuk i love it...........tern ace is even better i fnd however the e/o or e/o/d injections i do not like twice a week with tren E is enough for me

----------


## dec11

> I don't see myself running it for a very long time for its sides


i thought this too, really isnt so bad, i sweated alittle more and a tad more short fused. its not the anti-christ

----------

